# New and in need of advice



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to this site and in need of advice.

After under going various tests we found out my hubby has no sperm.  We are now being referred to Glasgow Royal Infirmary for possible sperm donation.  

We realise this is going to be near impossible after reading about how sperm donors are at an all time low and this has got us down.

To give us some hope can anyone tell us waiting times for the first consulation then waiting times for treatment?  We thought about private treatment but our bank balance just won't stretch that far.


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Deb, My DP has no sperm too. We found out in June 2005, then had our appointment with the nurse in August 2005 where we received the donor list for our clinic. We started DIUI in September and now are on our 3rd NHS cycle.

Our clinic offers six free attempts at Donor insemination, three are natural and three with drugs.

My clinic advised us that if there wasnt a suitable donor to choose from they would buy in sperm from London. We didnt need to do this though.

It also depends on your CMV status. Its a blood test to check if you have the CMV virus. If you test positive then you can be matched with a positive or negative donor. If you test negative you can only be matched with a negative donor, because the HFEA state that there is a very small chance that the virus could be passed on to the unborn child.

Most clinics have more positive donors than negative, however our clinic had more - than +. We had five donors to choose from out of a total of nine.

Hope this helps some hun,

You could always post on the Anyone using Donor sperm thread. Theres loads of us on there that are using donor sperm. There a lovely bunch.

Good luck

Bronte xxx


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, I went to Ninewells in Dundee for treatment. It was a couple of months wait for a consultation. If you're having IUI with donor sperm which is probably what they'll recommend,then it may be a wait of a few months but every hospital is different and you'll be advised of waiting times when you get your consultation. We had to pay for our IUI as we have a child through previous treatment and it cost us £350 but costs vary depending on where you go. You will be able to get donor sperm so try not to worry too much about that, As Bronte said, you should go on the 'anyone else using donor sperm' thread. Everyone there is very understanding and friendly.

Viv xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi debbie,

i had 2 prev icsi cycles with the glasgow royal, i know with the icsis we waited about 3 yrs, but was in my early 20's so no mad rush at that time, not sure about the wait for diui though, have heard they get their sperm from norway so shouldn't be a problem that way.

we thought about going back there to have our diui's but couldn't even get an appt for 6 months and this was private with them cos they do both now, i can give u the e-mail address for the woman who deals with the private treatment, it is 
E-mail [email protected]
Web http://www.gla.ac.uk/Acad/ObsGyn/

only just realised theres a website too, maybe if you email her she might be able to give you the info you need or give you the name of someone else to help you, we are at the nuffield now, its the same cons who runs both clinics.

best of luck, feel free to im me any time, do you live in glasgow?

deborahxx


----------



## hornauth (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks for the messages.

We realise it's going to be some wait.....but maybe if we know the waiting times we'll be able to put our lives back on track a bit...right now it feels it's on hold and all we're waiting on is a letter coming in to tell us when our appointment will be.

Not a nice time right now....does it get any better?


----------



## The Lady (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi Debbie
Feeling for you and your other half, sending you a big    
Me and my DH were in the same situation with IUI + donor sperm, I found the waiting for appointment letters and stuff much more painful than going through treatment! It will get better, you have to just grit your teeth and try to get on with other stuff until your letter arrives, we felt a lot less'up in the air' after that. We are all here for you on FF!

xx


----------

